# Trailering in wind



## imagaitin (Apr 27, 2012)

*Does anyone know what the most wind a 2-horse straight load trailer can be towed in and still be safe?
*
I am trailering across an open plains road, and they are expecting 25mph winds; perhaps as much as 40mph. I hate the "fish-tail" feeling, but I am mostly concerned with the safety of our horses. AND, right now, they trailer perfectly, and don't want to lose that by scaring them half to death.

Anything thoughts?

THANKS!


----------



## imagaitin (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow. 41 views and no response? Note even 1? Oh well. This was a waste of time, wasn't it?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Uhm, I would delay your trip. It doesn't sound like your comfortable with it and that kind of wind and erratic movement can freak out your horses. 

I saw several trailers flip in Sandy, about 70mph winds if I remember correctly. Of course who knows at what speed the winds where when they flipped, could of been 50mph or 120mph gusts, but the were laying flat on their side. Trailer are NOT the most aerodynamic things, not in the slightest. 

If you absolutely must I'd make sure the trailer is weighted down as much as possible so the wind has a more difficult time knocking it around. Take it very slow to keep it stable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

You likely didn't get many (or any) replys simply because its such a broad question. 

There's so many variables that its nearly impossible to for us to guess what's safe. And what would someone feel like if they said " go for it!" You'll be fine. Just to find out you ate dirt. 

I've pulled doubles and triples. And empty 53' boxes. The wind can be a tricky thing. Only you can know when it's safe. 

Tow rig, weight, etc.. All play a part. 

Don't feel ignored, just be happy you didn't go heck bent for election into a crap storm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

In a gooseneck or fifth wheel I'd be more confident than in a bumper pull. However, I have a bumper pull and I haul in all weather. What makes all the difference is having a tow vehicle that is too big for the trailer. I haul a 2 horse with a 3/4 ton heavy duty truck and wouldn't do a smaller truck. As well I have sway bars on the trailer that I put on tightly. I have never fishtailed even in blizzard conditioned. It's a great rig.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

There are just too many variables to answer your question. It would be safest to postpone your trip. That's not always feasible. You don't have to go as fast as everyone else. 

In the summer, you don't have to worry as much about fish tailing as in the winter, if your roads get icy. You will feel crosswinds but unless you over correct or swerve, the trailer should follow the vehicle fine. Winds from the front or rear shouldn't have any issue except sucking down the fuel. 

I'm not saying extreme gusts or accidents don't happen, they do. Only you can decide whether on not to go. If you don't feel safe, don't go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I will never drive a bumper pull without a sway bar again. I had a swaying "incident" and it scared the hell out of me!
I would get one. they are not that expensive and well worth it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Check the wind conditions for trailering at night. Often if it's windy during the day it's calm in the evening or toward midnight.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The reason why trailers flip is because the tail is wagging the dog, in other words, hauling with 1/2 tons unless you have a small, short horse trailer. Reason why it's illegal where I live and even some campers can't go on a 1/2 ton, seen those pulled off the road as well at DOT checks.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep, the answer is.....it depends...

The larger the truck the better....the slower the speed, the better.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

you also have to pay attention to how level the trailer is when it's loaded on your truck.

you can have a smaller than needed truck with the nose slightly elevated and do better than someone with more truck and the nose pushing towards the ground (not suggesting ever using less than needed truck especially with live animals)

at the same time you dont want the nose jacked up so high that the rear bumper of the trailer is going to drag


----------

